# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Kadaja dhe Kaderi ( Percaktimi i Zotit)

## fisniku-student

Nuk ndodh asnjë fatkeqësi në tokë e as në trupin tuaj, e që të mos jetë në shënime (libër - Levhi Mahfudh) para se të ngjajë ajo, e kjo për All-llahun është lehtë".

Kadaja dhe Kaderi përfshin katër gjëra:

*1- Diturinë; Dituria e Allahut subhanehu ue te'ala është mbi çdo send që ka krijuar dhe çdo send që ka ndodh që po ndodh dhe do të ndodhe gjithë kjo me diturin e Tij.

2- Krijimin; Cdo send është e krijuar është krijimtaria e Allahut subhanehu ue te'ala.

3- Deshirën; Cdo send që ndodh, ndodh me dëshirën e Allahut subhanehu ue te'ala.
*
I Lartmadhëruari thotë:

*"Për atë nga mesi që dëshiron të gjendet në të vërtetën. Po ju nuk mundeni, por vetëm nëse dëshiron All-llahu, Zoti i botëve!". (Et-Tekwir; 28-29)*

*4- Shkrimin; Cdo send që ndodh është e shkruar për këtë kemi argument fjalët e të Lartmadhëruarit ku thotë:*

*"A nuk e ke ditur se All-llahu di çka ekziston në qiell e në tokë, e tërë ajo është e shënuar në libër, ajo për All-llahun është shumë lehtë". (El-Haxhxh; 70)
*
Gjithashtu thotë:

*"Nuk ndodh asnjë fatkeqësi në tokë e as në trupin tuaj, e që të mos jetë në shënime (libër - Levhi Mahfudh) para se të ngjajë ajo, e kjo për All-llahun është lehtë". (El-Hadid; 22)*


>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Kader* do të thotë matje, prerje, formësim, trajtësim. Në ara*bisht, folja paskajore kadera do të thotë caktim, ndarje në pjesë dhe caktimi i një pjese për secilin. Kurse folja e kohës së shkuar kadera do të thotë konkludoi, aksidentoi, ekzekutoi. Atëherë themi se kaderi është "má jukaddirullahu mine'l-kadá ve jahkumu bih", "ajo që Allahu caktoi dhe urdhëroi nga kadaja".1

Para se ta trajtojmë çështjen në thellësi, mendojmë se është e dobishme të citojmë disa ajete kur'anore lidhur me kaderin.
*
"Çelësat e të fshehtës janë pranë Tij. Ai e di se ç'ka në tokë e në det. Nuk ka gjethe që bie, nuk farë të groposur në thellësitë e errta të tokës, nuk ka gjë të njomë e të thatë që të mos jetë në Librin e qartë!" (En'am, 6:59)*

*"Nuk ka gjë të fshehtë në qiej e në tokë që të mos jetë në Librin e qartë!" (Neml, 27:75)

"Pa dyshim, Ne i ngjallim të vdekurit dhe i shënojmë ç'marrin me vete e ç'lënë pas. Ne e kemi shënuar çdo gjë në një Libër të qartë!" (Jasin, 36:12)

"(O i Dërguar!) Pa dyshim, ky libër i zbuluar për ty është një Kur'an i famshëm që ndodhet në Levhi Mahfudh!" (Buruxh, 85:21-22)*

*"Dhe thonë: "Nëse jeni fjalëdrejtë, na e tregoni, kur do të ndodhë ky ndëshkim?" Thuaju: "Atë e di vetëm Allahu. Kurse unë jam vetëm një paralajmërues!" (Mulk, 67:25-26)
*

_Në një kuptim, kadaja dhe kaderi janë e njëjta gjë, kurse në një kuptim tjetër, kaderi është paracaktimi (vendimi i paracaktuar) i Allahut, kurse kadaja është ekzekutimi (akti ekzekutiv) i këtij paracaktimi ose vendimi të paracaktuar._

Kaderi është, nga ana e Zotit që zotëron dijen e pafund dhe që i sheh si një pikë të vetme të kaluarën, të tashmen dhe të ardhmen pasi për qenien e tij nuk ka të kaluar, të tashme dhe të ardhme, planizimi dhe programimi i universit me tërë imtësitë e tij, nga mikrobota në mikrobotë, nga molekulat në sistemet e gjer te njeriu në planin e tyre informativ dhe me strukturën e tyre informative, caktimi, përcaktimi, klasifikimi dhe miratimi i tyre sipas planeve dhe projekteve përkatëse dhe, me qëllim për t'i marrë të gjithë këta nga gjendja informative dhe e projektuar për t'i kaluar në gjendjen e vullnetit, dëshirës dhe fuqisë dhe për t'i treguar në shfaqjet e tyre të jashtme trupore në botën e krijimit, përcaktimi dhe miratimi i të gjithë këtyre para se të ndodhin, në një Libër "të qartë"[2].

Libri i qartë është shkrimi (hedhja në shkrim), nga ana e en*gjëjve të nderuar të Allahut, e materies që sapo ka filluar të zërë vend në vargun e shfaqjes (trupore), në Tabelën e Shkatërrimit dhe në Argumentim në formën e kopjeve të Tabelës së Kujtesës.

Gjithashtu, kaderi është përputhja dhe koherenca mes asaj çka arrin dhe fiton njeriu dhe asaj çka krijon Allahu. Me fjalë të tjera, kur njeriu inicion dhe i futet një pune, Allahu, po deshi, e krijon atë punë. Ja, pra, kaderi është njohja eternale (pafillimisht më parë) nga Allahu me dijen e tij të pafundme e këtyre dy specifikave kryesore si dhe, gjithashtu, përcaktimi dhe mira*timi eternal i tyre (para se të ndodhin) nga ana e Tij.

Kaderi nuk mund të mendohet pa vënë në llogari vullnetin dhe arritjen e vetë njeriut.

Në gjithësi sundojnë në mënyrë evidente kaderi, plani, programi, masa dhe ekuilibri. *"Allahu e di se ç'bart çdo femër dhe se ç'ka në mitra. Çdo gjë është pranë tij në një masë të caktuar." (Ra'd: 13:8) "E shtruam tokën, ngulëm mbi të male të si*gurtë dhe nxorëm atje gjëra të përshtatshme e të matura." (Hixhr, 15:19) "E ngriti qiellin dhe vuri ballancën." (Rahman, 55:7)
*

Në gjithësi sundon një kader aq i gjerë dhe gjithëpërfshirës, saqë asgjë nuk mund të përfytyrohet jashtë tij. Allahu që e ka krijuar gjithësinë, nga plasja e farës në pranverë, nga lindja e njeriut në lindjen e galaktikave, në çdo gjë, me diturinë e tij përfshirëse, ka përcaktuar një plan dhe program dhe ka vënë një kader të tillë që, dje e sot, dijetarë, shkencëtarë dhe studiues nga të katër anët e botës, me mijra veprat e tyre përpiqen të bëhen interpretues të këtij rregulli, të kësaj harmonie e të këtij vendimi. Fakti që edhe marksistët, madje, i pranojnë disiplinat e përgjithshme me emërtime të ndryshme, si determinizëm, ka shumë rëndësi përsa i përket pranimit nga kushdo, mik e armik, besimtar e mosbesimtar, se në gjithësi ekziston një plan dhe kader. Ajo çka mendojmë ne nuk mund të jetë kurrë një determinizëm siç e mendojnë marksistët. Ne vetëm deshim ta prekim çështjen nga këndvështrimi i kaderit qoftë edhe në një kuptim tjetër. Ç'është e vërteta, edhe një pjesë autorësh islamë si Ibni Halduni duken si përkrahës të një lloj determinizmi dhe, si në mendimin perëndimor të kohëve të fundit, për shembull në historizëm, e përfshijnë këtë determinizëm edhe në jetën e shoqë*risë, por ne, brenda mendimit sunnít[3], e lidhim këtë me kushte të caktuara dhe e shprehim me *"ndoshta"*. Brenda këtyre për*masave, ne besojmë se në çdo gjë, ku përfshihet edhe vullneti i njeriut, sundon një kader i përgjithshëm. Sigurisht, ndërsa kur duam të ndërtojmë një orë apo ndërtesë, ne në fillim përgatisim projektin e saj të imtë duke vendosur që në letër për çdo detaj dhe raportet e tij me detajet e tjera. Atëherë, a mund të mendohet që mes këtyre sistemeve marramendëse, brenda botës së atomeve dhe në marrëdhëniet mes njerëzve të mos ketë një plan dhe program të caktuar? Ndërsa një apo shumë sisteme me një të mijtën e rregullsisë dhe ekuilibrit të kësaj bote materiale që drejtohet pa ndodhur në të as shmangia, çrregullimi apo përplasja më e vogël, nuk mund të drejtohen as me kompjutera gjigandë, a ka mundësi të mendohen gjithë këto universe me madhësi dhe shkëlqim marramendës pa plan e pa program?

Farat janë arkëza të ngarkuara me kader. E gjithë jeta që ka për të kaluar në të ardhmen pema është regjistruar te fara me të gjitha etapat dhe imtësitë e saj. Shumë fara që, për nga struktu*ra duken të njëjta dhe përbëhen nga të njëjtët elementë të thjeshtë, kur bien në tokë, prej tyre dalin lule të shumëllojshme, bimë dhe drurë të një mijë llojeve. Çdo farë merr formën dhe trajtën informative dhe të entitetit të caktuar nga kaderi për të ose brenda përmasave të bëra kader (të paracaktuara) për të dhe del mbi tokë duke iu shfaqur syve vëzhgues me formën, trajtën dhe rrobën e vet të posaçme. Edhe sikur mijra rrobaqe*pës të përpiqen për vite me radhë për t'i bërë një veshje të tillë vetëm një peme, jo mijrave, nuk do t'ia arrinin dot. Kurse qindra-mijra pemë ndoshta prej qindra-mijra vitesh janë kah ve*shin e zhveshin njëra pas tjetrës rroba të prera e të qepura pas asnjë gabim si të ishin të porositura për trupin e secilës më vete. Dhe, duke e bërë këtë, mos janë ato vetë apo është një ven*dosës i lartë që u jep atyre atë formë, atë trajtë, atë kader?

Si rrjedhojë e kushtëzimit ndaj një kaderi dhe programi të caktuar, spermatozoidi kurrë nuk gënjen; me gjuhën e kromozomeve, me detyrën që s'e humb toruan të RNA-së dhe DNA-së dhe me shprehjen e qelizave, thotë "do të bëhem njeri me gojë, gjuhë, buzë, sy, vetulla, veshë, fytyrë, ndjenja, aftësi, etj." dhe bëhet.

Sipas astrofizikanëve, është e qartë qoftë edhe pak se ç'dimensione ekzistojnë në çdo pikë të universit, ç'efekt magnetik ekziston aty dhe se i ç'lloji është ai. Sepse intensiteti i sipërfaqeve dhe forcave gjeometrike ekziston që më parë. Edhe me shpikjen e kompjuterave është kuptuar se çdo qenie e krijuar në univers nga atomet gjer te galaktikat, krijohet e programuar ose, e thënë ndryshe, është njëkohësisht e programuar. Sigurisht, çdo gjë është e caktuar dhe e vënë qysh më parë në Levhi Mahfudh (në Tabelën e Kujtesës).

-------------------------------------------------
_[1] Kada (ose kaza – sipas trajtës të bërë traditë në Shqipëri) që do të thotë ak*sident (në filoz. akcidencë), është akti, aspekti praktik dhe ekzekutiv i kaderit, paracaktimit dhe vendimit hyjnor. Në këtë kuptim, kadaja është realiteti ime*diat i kaderit. Si kaderi, ashtu dhe kadaja janë të shënuara në Levhi Mahfudh, Tabela e Kujtesës, ku përmbahet në tërësi dhe hollësi informacioni mbi ekzis*tencën.
[2] Në origjinal: mubin, dallues, ndarës, diferencues i të mirës nga e keqja, prandaj edhe i qartë e pa ekuivoke. Kur'ani dhe feja islame quhen "mubin", "diferencues", sepse mbajnë një qëndrim dhe bëjnë një vlerësim diferencues dhe pa ekuivoke të çdo gjëje.
[3] Në origjinal: Ehl-i Sunnet ve'l-Xhemaat._ 

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

Edhe ëndrrat janë argumente të ekzistencës së kaderit. Ashtu siç e shpjeguam pjesërisht në temën mbi shpirtin, pamja në ën*drra që më parë e një ngjarjeje çfarëdo që do të ndodhë në të ardhmen dhe realizimi identik i saj kur i vjen koha vë në shesh se çdo ngjarje është e caktuar dhe vendosur qysh më parë. Po, ne e lexojmë në ëndërr qysh më parë një faqe të librit tonë të jetës dhe pastaj vërejmë se ajo që kemi lexuar vërtetohet në praktikë!

Edhe fakti që Kur'ani, Profeti dhe njerëzit e urtë të lartësuar shpirtërisht njoftojnë në këtë apo atë mënyrë për ngjarje që ka*në për të ndodhur në të ardhmen, tregojnë se në çdo gjë sun*don kaderi; ndryshe, si do ta dinin diçka që s'do të ishte e shkruar, e përcaktuar dhe e vendosur?

----------


## fisniku-student

*Pyetje: Pse kanë hyrë kaderi dhe vullneti mes gjashtë parimeve besimore?*

*Përgjigje:* Shpesh herë, për shkak shprehie, njeriu ia dedikon vullnetit dhe mundësive të veta relative favoret që i ka bërë Allahu, duke thënë *"unë e bëra, unë fitova, unë e gjeta, unë e mësova, unë e mendova"*, etj. Në këto raste, kaderi i del menjëherë para dhe i thotë: *"Eshtë Allahu që ju krijon ju dhe bëmat tuaja!"* (Saffat, 37:96) Prandaj mos harro se kush je! A është e mundur t'i bësh të gjitha këto punë me atë buton të vogël që ke në dorë? Jo!" E kështu, duke e shpëtuar njeriun nga krenaria, i siguron barazpeshën dhe proporcionalitetin në jetë.

Në shpirtin e njeriut është ndjenja e përvetësimit të bukurisë, aftësive dhe produkteve, lavdërimi dhe krenimi me to, madje, më tej, rënia në ekstazë nga krenaria e lartë për to. Ja, kundër një ndjenje të tillë, për të treguar se i zoti i vërtetë i të gjitha bukurive, mirësive dhe dobive nuk është egoja, por vetëm Allahu, ndërkaq që të gjitha të këqijat dhe mëkatet burojnë nga egoja, kaderi bën këtë paralajmërim: *"Çdo e mirë që të vjen ty, është nga Allahu, kurse çdo e keqe që të vjen, e ke nga vetja. Ne të dërguam ty përfaqësues te njerëzit dhe Allahu mjafton si dëshmitar për këtë!" (Nisa, 4:79)* Dhe ju kthejeni pas shiritin e kuj*tesës suaj për të parë në të kaluarën tuaj që, ndërsa ndodheshit mes mëkatesh, kaderi ju futi mes shokëve më të mirë, jua mje*koi mendjen dhe shpirtin, si përfundim, në zemrën dhe buzët tuaja çelën burbuqet e mëshirës, kurse në gjoksin tuaj u varën medaljet e moralit dhe adhurimit. Mendoni mbi të gjitha këto dhe, pastaj, nëse mund të thoni *"unë i bëra"*, thoni!..

Çështja ka edhe një aspekt të dytë. Kohë pas kohe njeriu mund të mendojë edhe kështu: "Meqë është Allahu që na ka krijuar edhe mua, edhe bëmat e mia, meqë unë nuk mund të dëshiroj gjë pa dëshiruar Ai dhe meqë unë jam pothuaj si një robot i programuar nga kaderi, atëherë cila është pjesëmarrja apo ndërhyrja ime në bëmat e mia që të jem përgjegjës dhe fajtor (mëkatar)?" Kështu, ai mund të bjerë në gropën e fatalizmit[1]. Dhe, përballë një rreziku të tillë, nxjerr para vullnetin e vet dhe, duke hipur në anën tjetër të peshores, thotë: *"Jo! Je i përgjegjshëm dhe përgjegjës! Ashtu siç je përgjegjës për të besuar dhe adhuruar, je përgjegjës edhe për të gjitha të këqijat që ke bërë dhe të gjitha mëkatet ku ke rënë!"* Në këtë mënyrë, siguron drejtpeshimin e duhur. Atëherë, themi se as kaderi s'është mbështetje për t'ia ngarkuar drejtpërdrejt besimin, mosbesimin, përgjegjësinë, pendimin dhe mëkatet dhe këllëf për t'i mbuluar shëmtitë e egos, as vullneti s'është mjet dhe shkak që njeriu t'ia dedikojë vetes aftësitë, mirësitë dhe bukuritë e krijuara tek ai nga Allahu duke thënë faraonisht "unë" dhe, duke harruar tërë dobësinë dhe varfërinë e vet, t'i quajë të tijat dhuntitë e favorizuara pa shpërblim nga Allahu. Ne mund të shpëtojmë nga rreziku që vullneti ynë të hedhë të dy duart menjëherë mbi tërë bukuritë, mirësitë dhe dobitë dhe të krenohet e të mbahet më të madh me virtytet dhe vlerat që i rrinë sipër si një këmishë e dhënë amanet, vetëm me anë të kaderit; në anën tjetër, mund të shpëtojmë nga rreziku që egoja jonë të tentojë të shmanget nga përgjegjësia dhe përgjegjësitë, vetëm me anë të vullnetit dhe është pikërisht kjo *"sirati mustakim*", *"rruga e drej*të"* e trajtimit të vullnetit dhe kaderit.

Njeriu ka dy duar mjaft të shkurtra për t'i arritur mirësitë dhe bukuritë, kurse dy duar mjaft të gjata për t'i arritur mëkatet dhe prishjet. Njërës prej këtyre dy duarve të gjata i duhet dhënë pendim dhe pendesë që t'i bëhen pengesë prirjes së egos ndaj të këqijave dhe mëkateve, t'ia thyejnë veprimet e përdhunshme dhe t'i mbyllen të gjitha rrugët që çojnë në xhehennem, kurse tjetrës, lutje, orientim dhe nënshtrim ndaj Zotit për ta aktivizuar drejt mirësisë, forcë dhe dëshirë ndaj bukurive për ta entuziazmuar në rrugën e xhennetit.

_Një kujtesë e rëndësishme:_

*"E kaluara dhe fatkeqësitë shihen nga këndvështrimi i kaderit, kurse e ardhmja dhe mëkatet, nga këndvështrimi i vullnetit!"*

Me një vështrim të tillë, njeriu edhe pajtohet me shqetësimet dhe fatkeqësitë e së kaluarës duke thënë *"paska qenë kaderi im*", dhe s'bie në pesimizëm, edhe tregon se është i vetëdijshëm për përgjegjshmërinë dhe përgjegjësinë e tij në vlerësimin e të ardhmes së vet.

Për njeriun që nuk mundet t'i shohë të kaluarën dhe fatkeqësitë e hequra në të kaluarën, nga këndvështrimi i kaderit, bëhet e pashmangshme që të mbetet i paralizuar para çdo ngjarjeje shpresëthyese dhe persekutuese, që të ankohet vazhdimisht për gjendjen e vet, ta godasë kokën sa andej-këtej, për më tepër, si përfundim, të bjerë në batakun e mëkatit dhe dëfrimit. Kurse për njeriun që nuk mundet ta shohë të ardhmen nga këndvështrimi i vullnetit, bëhet gjithashtu e pashmangshme që t'ia ngarkojë të këqijat dhe mëkatet e veta kaderit dhe të fundoset më thellë në batakun e dëfrimit. Ashtu siç ia dyfishon njeriut fatkeqësitë dhe ia vyshk dhe than botën ndjesore dhe jetën shpirtërore ankesa ndaj fatit, ashtu dhe shmangia dhe çaktivizimi i vullnetit janë, në të njëjtën mënyrë, një gabim i madh dhe, për të keqe të vet, dorëzim i mendjes dhe zemrës egos, djallit dhe mëkateve. Në këto kushte, jemi të detyruar ta rregu*llojmë jetën duke vënë në një anë të peshores vullnetin dhe në anën tjetër, kaderin, për ta mbajtur peshoren e jetës në ekuilibër.

>>>

----------


## Milkway

Selam Fisnik 

Edhe te kam pyet tek tema qe kam hap une por se ke marr mundin me u pergjegje , po te beje te njejten pyetje . 

Kjo tem sikur bie ne kontradikt me vetveten . 

Po te pyes sinqerishte , pse egziston dita e Gjykimit ?? 

Pse ne duhet me dhen llogari kur e kem patur te shkruar qdo gje qe ka me ndodhe ?? 

Une po bazohem ne keto ajete : 17:14. 
 "Lexo librin tënd, mjafton të jesh sot llogaritës i vetvetes".  
21:1. 
 Njerëzve u është afruar koha e llogarisë së tyre, e ata të hutuar në pakujdesi nuk përgatiten fare për të.  
21:47. 
 Në ditën e gjykimit Ne do të vëmë peshoja të drejta, e askujt nuk i bëhet e padrejtë asgjë, edhe nëse është (vepra) sa peshoja e një kokrre të melit Ne do ta sjellim atë. E mjafton që Ne jemi llogaritës 

Po te pyes me msu te vertet e jo me bo shaka a diqka tjeter .

----------


## fisniku-student

*Pyetje: A mund të lexohet kaderi i njeriut nga vijat e duarve ose të fytyrës?*

*Përgjigje:* Personat që merren seriozisht me çështjen e shpirtit, krahas thënies se shpirti i njeriut është dublanti i tij ose ka një trup precedencial, flasin edhe për fatin e paracaktuar e të parashkruar të tij. Pretendohet se, kur njihen entiteti dhe funksionet e caktuara të shpirtit, mund të njihen në një raport të caktuar edhe se ç'ka për t'i ndodhur njeriut në të ardhmen, të cilat, Allahu, po të dojë i bën të njohura dhe i tregon.

Gjithashtu, ata që merren me shkencën e fizionomisë[2], domethënë me kuptimet që shpreh struktura materiale, munden të tregojnë qoftë edhe pjesërisht, nga vijat e dorës si shprehje të reflektimit të kaderit në materie (trup) në formë vijash, ato që kanë për t'i ngjarë njeriut në të ardhmen. Të mos keqkuptohemi, kjo nuk do të thotë njohje e të fshehtës, por vetëm, duke përfituar nga shenjat dhe gjurmët e vëna nga Allahu në trupin tonë, funksioni i mundësisë së njeriut për t'i njohur disa aspekte të jetës së vet. Vetëm Allahu mundet ta njohë të fshehtën në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës, ndërkaq që e fshehta nuk përbëhet vetëm prej këtyre lloj informacionesh!

Përpjekja për ta lexuar kaderin duke parë shenjat dhe gjurmët e vendosura nga Allahu në trupin tonë është një ndër çështjet ekzistuese edhe në periudhën e Profetit. Në atë kohë, njerëzit që e bënin këtë punë quheshin *"kaifë"*, lexues të fatit. Në një kohë kur ishin përhapur thashetheme mbi birësinë e Usa*me-s ndaj Zejd bin Harithit, libertit të Profetit, Profeti pati sjellë një kaif për t'u dhënë përgjigje thashethemeve. I ati dhe i biri qëndronin shtrirë të mbuluar krejtësisht me përjashtim të shputave të këmbëve. Kaifi pati parë vijat e shputave të këmbëve të të dy personave dhe pati thënë se ata kanë lidhje me njëri-tjetrin. Me këtë mënyrë, Profeti ua pati vërtetuar një të vërtetë që e dinte, atyre që merrnin vesh nga gjuha e kaifëve, dhe i pati thënë Hz. Aishesë: "O Aishe, Usame është i Zejdit!" Nuk mund të mendohet që Profeti i cili dinte gjëra edhe më të rëndësishme në bazë të njoftimeve të Allahut, të mos e dinte gjendjen e Usa*mes, por, duke sjellë një kaif, pati dashur të përdorte si argument një institucion të pranuar nga populli dhe të shtresuar në jetën shoqërore. Sigurisht, nuk mund të dyshohej mbi pretendimin e Profetit[3] i cili, siç thotë Kur'ani, *"nuk fliste nga vetja"! (Nexhm, 53:3)*

Në këtë ngjarje mund të ketë edhe nxitje për t'iu drejtuar fjalës së specialistëve. Po kështu, edhe në ngjarjen e lidhjes të pemëve, Profeti u pati thënë njerëzve: *"Ju i njihni punët e kësaj bote!"* Këtu nuk nënkuptohet *"unë s'i di"*. Po s'diti Profeti, kush do të dijë? Në këto fjalë mund të jenë ndjekur këto synime:

*a)* Kompliment për sahabet, shokët e Profetit.

*b)* Në atë kohë, një pjesë sahabesh ende bartnin një sërë bindjesh dhe botëkuptimesh në kundërshtim me besimin monoteist, siç ishte dedikimi i ndikimit të vërtetë shkaqeve. Kështu, natën para paqes së Hudejbijes pati ndodhur një ngjarje e ngjashme. Atë natë pati rënë shi dhe, të nesërmen, Profeti u pati thënë kështu sahabeve: "Sot disa u gdhinë besimtarë, kurse di*sa, mohues!" *"Si ka mundësi?"* – Patën thënë sahabet. Dhe Profeti u pati bërë këtë shpjegim: _"Kush ka thënë se shiun e lëshoi ylli Sirius, ka gdhirë mosbesimtar, kurse kush ka thënë se shiun e lëshoi Allahu, ka gdhirë besimtar!"_ Po si kjo, në atë ko*hë pemët e hurmave lidheshin[4] duke patur bindjen se nga ky veprim ritual merreshin patjetër prodhime të mbara. Qëndrimi i Profetit ndaj kësaj bindjeje pati pasur dy qëllime: edhe t'u jepte mësim njerëzve se çdo gjë ishte në dorë të Allahut, prandaj shkaqet nuk kishin ndonjë ndikim të madh mbi përfundimet, edhe t'u sugjeronte me fjalët *"ju i dini punët e kësaj bote"* se nuk është kusht që shkaqet e mundshme të nënvleftësohen në mënyrë absolute.

*c)* Nisur nga cilësia e Hz. Muhammedit si profet dhe imam i njerëzve gjer në kiamet, kjo fjalë mund të merrej si prirje për t'i dhënë asaj karakter juridik. Mirëpo në jetën e njeriut ka një sërë çështjesh që s'kërkojnë interpretime dhe zgjidhje juridike, siç ja*në çështjet e zakonshme të jetës që i përkasin përvojës së përditshme dhe rutinës dhe kalohen ose kapërcehen në heshtje. Ndërkaq, shkencat përparuan aq shumë, saqë për të nxjerrë zogj, vezët nuk lihen 21 ditë nën klloçkat. Tani inkubatorët nxjerrin zogj me metoda teknologjike me produktivitet të lartë. Po kështu, për të marrë prodhim të pandërprerë dhe me ren*diment e cilësi më të lartë, përdoren serat. Kush e di, ndoshta në të ardhmen, me anë të pasqyrave gjigande të vendosura në stacionet kozmike, do të mund të reflektohet drita dhe energjia diellore në vendet e ftohta për të marrë, siç thotë Kur'ani, fruta në çdo stinë. Në përfundim, do të arrihet një bollëk i tillë saqë nuk do të gjendet njeri për t'i dhënë zeqat!

*d)* Duke thënë "ju i dini punët e kësaj bote", Profeti lë portë hapur për të ardhmen! Nga një aspekt tjetër, duke mos u thënë në mënyrë të përcaktuar "lidhini" ose "mos i lidhni", Profeti ua ka lënë të lirë njerëzve ndërgjegjet dhe vullnetet si dhe i ka nxi*tur të përpiqen e të bëjnë kërkime për ta gjetur vetë se si është më e mira!

Shkurt, besimi te kaderi është domosdoshmëri e të qenit besimtar i plotësuar. Ashtu siç u besojmë Allahut, të dërguarit të fundit, profetit Muhammed, profetëve të tjerë, engjëjve, librave të shenjtë dhe ringjalljes, ashtu jemi të detyruar t'i besojmë edhe kaderit. Këto parime besimi janë si rregulla dhe shtylla të jetës së këtushme në emër të fitimit të jetës së amshuar. Kur ta trondisim njërin prej rregullave ose njërën prej shtyllave, kemi tronditur ndërtesën që jemi përpjekur të ngremë ose, në rastin më të keq, e kemi shembur. Kur'ani dhe hadithet përqëndrohen seriozisht mbi kaderin. Pas ringjalljes, çështjet mbi të cilat ndo*shta përqëndrohet më shumë, janë dëshira, dija dhe vendimi i Allahut. Në shumë hadithe, kaderi trajtohet jo brenda parimeve të tjera fetare, por, mbështetur mbi kuptimin dhe rëndësinë, atje ku flitet mbi Individualitetin Hyjnor dhe atributet e Tij dhe bashkë me to. Kjo do të thotë se besimtari që kërkon t'i besojë Allahut në atë kuptim që do Allahu, është i detyruar t'i besojë kaderit. E thënë ndryshe, besimi te kaderi është domosdoshmëri e përsosmërisë së besimit në Individualitetin e Zotit, domethënë, ai që nuk i beson kaderit, nuk konsiderohet se i beson ashtu siç duhet Allahut dhe madhështisë së Tij.

Çdo njeri i beson kaderit sipas nivelit të vet, sepse afërsia intuitive[5] ndaj Allahut dhe marrëdhëniet me Të janë të ndrysh*me. Ai që është në fillimet e besimit ose ka mbetur aty ku e ka filluar, duhet t'i besojë kaderit si një formulë fetare para së cilës e ndjen veten, për inerci, të detyruar, dhe si një parakusht të besimit. Kurse një besimtar i përplotësuar, me një përvojë të gjatë besimi, që ka arritur ta ndjejë në thellësitë e ndërgjegjes veprimin dhe administrimin e Allahut mbi çdo gjë, për çka dhe ka merituar të shohë sesi "Allahu është bërë syri i tij që i sheh, veshi që i dëgjon, dora që i kap, ...", thotë pa asnjë lëkundje dhe mundësi për të kundërtën, "më duket sikur Allahu ma lëviz gishtin". Dhe kjo është një çështje kuptimi, njohjeje dhe kënd*vështrimi.

Kaderi nuk është çështje dijeje dhe veprimi, por ndërgjegjeje dhe statusi. Një njeriu që s'ka shijuar mjaltë, sado që t'i flisni për shijen, përmbajtjen dhe dobitë e mjaltit ose çfarëdo që të shkruani lidhur me këtë, nuk do të bëni mbi të as efektin që mund të bëjë sikur ai të shijojë vetëm një gisht mjaltë! Ndërsa ekzistenca e Allahut, profetësia dhe çështjet kur'anore mund të shpjegohen me analiza shkencore, për ta njohur kaderin me vetëdijen e mirësisë, sikur e shihni si akt të Allahut, ju duhet të trazoni fletët e ndërgjegjes.

Kaderi është një subjekt delikat që të bën të të rrëshqasin këmbët. Ashtu siç njeriu mund të rrëzohet për çdo çast kur ndo*dhet mbi një truall rrëshqitës, ashtu dhe kaderi është një truall rrëshqitës që mund të të çojë në humbje. Disa dijetarë i kanë ndaluar nxënësit e tyre të flasin mbi çështjen e kaderit, kurse atyre që u kanë thënë "por ju flisni, ama", u janë përgjigjur kështu: "Flas për të folur, por sikur mbi krye të më kishte qën*druar një zog dhe të dridhesha nga frika se mos më ikte!"

Për të dhënë një mendim ose për të arritur në një mendim mbi kaderin, duhet që këto katër specifika kryesore të kuptohen mirë. Ne jemi të opinionit se çdo çështje lidhur me kaderin mund të shpjegohet me këto katër baza:

*1)* Nivelet e kaderit janë: plani dituror, shkrimi, dëshira, krijimi.
*2)* Dija e Allahut i njeh të kaluarën, të tashmen dhe të ardhmen si një moment i vetëm.
*3)* Kuptimi, përmbajtja dhe argumentet qenësore të vullnetit të pjesshëm.
*4)* Përputhja mes kaderit dhe vullnetit të pjesshëm dhe marrëdhëniet mes tyre.

-------------------------------------------------

_[1] Në origjinal: xhebrilik, fatalizëm.
[2] Në origjinal: ilm-i kijafet.
[3] Ndërkaq, edhe për këtë rast, fakti që thënia e kaifit qe përputhur me prete*ndimin e Profetit, tregon se Profeti ishte absolutisht i sigurtë se kaifi do të tho*shte ashtu, ndryshe, nuk do të rrezikonte para opinionit publik.
[4] Në origjinal përdoret fjala "aşılama" që ka disa kuptime: shartim, lidhje, vaksinim, ngjitje, etj. Në ngjarjen përkatëse bëhet fjalë për zakonin e arabëve, zakon që e gjejmë edhe tek të gjithë popujt, për t'i lidhur pemët në pranverë. Siç dihet, riti i lidhjes së pemëve në pranverë, i mbetur nga paganizmi, është një lloj nomatisjeje me qëllim që pemët të japin atë vit prodhim të mbarë. Ndërkaq, në pranverë, bimëve dhe pemëve u bëhen edhe shumë shërbime të tjera praktike e reale si krasitja, shartimi, etj. Vetëm se, bie fjala, nëse krasitja është një trajtim masiv i bimëve, shartimi është një trajtim edhe jomasiv, edhe shumë i kufizuar. Kështu, as që mund të mendohet që arabët u bënin hurma*ve shartim masiv në pranverë, prandaj, më tepër se për shartim, në këtë ngja*rje bëhet fjalë për ritin e lidhjes së pemëve që është një trajtim masiv i tyre.
[5] Në origjinal: marifet._

----------


## fisniku-student

Vllacko, pyetje bene me vonë, nese mund te lexosh lexo, nese jo hesht, sepse tema vazhdon dhe qdo paqartesi qe ke nese je i interesuar do ti kesh te kjarta ne teme.

Kalo mire dhe mundesisht kursem prej replikave :shkelje syri:

----------


## fisniku-student

* Kadaja dhe kaderi nga këndvështrimi i dijes hyjnore.*

Nga këndvështrimi i dijes hyjnore, kadaja dhe kaderi janë caktimi nga ana e Allahut i planeve dhe programeve të të gjitha pjesëve të materies dhe të dukurive dhe ngjarjeve që do të shfaqen dhe ndodhin gjer në kiamet, si dhe trupëzimi (konkretizimi) i tyre cilësor-sasior. Para se të krijohej universi (gjithësia), sipas shprehjes së hadithit, *"Allahu ishte dhe asgjë tjetër nuk ekzistonte"*. Kur ky univers krijimi dhe shkatërrimi nuk ishte krijuar ende, Allahu e caktoi çdo gjë me dijen e Tij gjithëpërfshirëse dhe të pafundme. Ky akt ishte caktimi dhe konkludimi i çdo gjëje në dijen e Allahut. (Hixhr, 15:21)

Allahu është përtej çdo gjëje që mund të shkohet në mendje, Ai është krejt i ndryshëm nga ç'mund të mendohet, Ai nuk ka asnjë lloj ngjasimi me krijesat dhe robtë e Tij. Por, për ta shpjeguar kadanë dhe kaderin nga këndvështrimi i dijes hyjnore – mos bëfshim gabim – ndoshta mund të japim këtë shembull:

Kur njeriu dëshiron të bëjë diçka, në fillim e sajon, e përfytyron dhe e projekton në mendje, pastaj kalon në etapën e dytë, e projekton në letër, pastaj vjen etapa e tretë, fillon zbatimin e saj në praktikë e, kështu, gjersa ta përfundojë plotësisht, gjëja e menduar prej tij merr formë konkrete, fiton përmasa cilësore e sasiore etapë pas etape. Ja, ky është trupëzimi (konkretizimi) cilësor dhe sasior në botën materiale i gjësë së menduar si ide.

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Kada-ja* është vënia në veprim e konkluzioneve dhe vendimeve të marra nga Allahu në Levhi Mahfudh (Tabela e Kujtesës), pra, në Librin Kryesor, kur u vjen koha dhe me anë të vullnetit të njeriut, domethënë, ekzekutimi i paracaktimit hyjnor.

Veç Tabelës së Kujtesës, Allahu ka edhe librat levhi Mahv ve Isbat (Tabela e Prishjes dhe Provës). Siç e kemi thënë edhe më parë, Levhi Mahfudh (Tabela e Kujtesës) është "Imami Mubin" ose "Ummul Kitab", pra, në të nuk ndodh fshirje dhe ndryshim. Kurse "Tabela e Prishjes dhe Provës", siç thuhet në ajetin,* "Allahu e fshin atë që do dhe e lë në vend atë që do; Libri Kryesor është tek Ai" (Rad, 13:39)*, është libri ku Allahu, me ligjin e faljes, bën ndryshime në vendimet dhe konkluzionet e paracaktuara prej Tij duke anuluar ekzekutimin e tyre.

Ligji i faljes e prish kadanë (ekzekutimin). Për shembull, një njeri për të cilin do të ekzekutohet një vendim i paracaktuar, duke përdorur një mundësi specifike të vetën, hyn në marrëdhënie me Allahun, fiton afërsi me Të ose, duke kryer akte të pëlqyeshme për Të, si lutjet dhe sadakatë, bën që, si rrjedhojë, Allahu të bëjë një falje të posaçme për të, ta anulojë ekzekutimin dhe ta ndërrojë në favor të tij.

Për shembull, njeriu del nga shtëpia me qëllimin dhe prirjen për të shkuar në vendin e mëkatit, pra, *"shtyp butonin"* e kryerjes së një mëkati. Atëherë, edhe Allahu, sipas dëshirës dhe vullnetit të njeriut, do ta realizojë aktin përkatës duke e çuar njeriun në vendin e mëkatit, si dhe rezultatet e atij akti, mëkatin përkatës. Mirëpo mund të ndodhë që, një sjellje ose qëndrim i mirë i atij njeriu ta vërë në veprim mëshirën hyjnore dhe Allahu t'i nxjerrë në rrugë një shok të mirë që ta çojë jo në vendin e mëkatit, por në një vend mirësie e bukurie dhe, kështu, ta ndryshojë në favor të tij vendimin dhe ekzekutimin (kadanë) e merituar nga ai me vullnetin e vet. Ja, pra, ndryshimi me shkak ose pa shkak nga Allahu në favor të njeriut i një vendimi ose ekzekutimi të caktuar për të, është falje dhe mirësi për atë njeri.

Ndërkaq, ne nuk kemi të drejtë ta pyesim Allahun: *"Pse s'e lejove të shkojë në vendin e mëkatit kur ai e kishte vënë si qëllim atë?" "Pse e ndryshove kadanë për të me falje dhe mirësi?"* Ai e favorizon atë që do me aq sa do, Ai e çon në rrugë të drejtë atë që do dhe në rrugë të shtrembër, atë që do. Prandaj, të gjitha të mirat tona janë favori i Allahut kurse të gjitha të këqijat tona janë përmbajtja jonë. (Nisa, 4:79) Ndërkaq, shumë herë, kur ne jemi duke u rrëzuar kokëposhtë me mëkatet dhe të këqijat tona, na kap për dore e na shpëton. Ky është favori i Tij! Me këtë favor, Allahu u bëhet pengesë ngatërresave dhe fatkeqësive, gjithashtu, nuk e lejon njeriun të zhytet në mohim dhe mëkat. Këto janë falja dhe mirësia e Tij madhore për disa njerëz që nuk e meritojnë e nuk janë të denjë për falje e mirësi!

Po qe se Allahu nuk do ta prishte kadanë me faljen dhe mirësinë e Tij, por do ta krijonte aktin që dëshiruam dhe inicuam me vullnetin tonë, kjo do të ishte thjesht një zbatim drejtësie. Kurse po të mos e krijonte, kjo do të ishte një favor dhe mirësi e posaçme. Siç pohohet shpesh në Kur'an, Allahu e ka lidhur shkatërrimin e popujve nga ana e Tij me këmbënguljen e tyre në mohim, politeizëm, padrejtësi, dhunë, kundërshtim dhe revoltë. Mirëpo populli i Junusit, sapo pati nisur t'i vinte fatkeqësia ndëshkuese, pati nisur të lutej dhe, si përfundim, Allahu e pati larguar fatkeqësinë dhe ndëshkimin e tyre, domethënë, falja dhe mirësia e patën prishur kadanë për popullin e Junusit.

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Pyetja : Me dua (Lutje) a mund te ndryshohet Kaderi dhe Kadaja?*

Hadithi i Muhamedit a.s e pohon një gje te tillë: *“Asgjë nuk e zbraps kaderin veç duasë...”*  dhe poashtu hadithi tjeter pohon se Duaja apo lutja mund ta ndryshoj kaderin dhe kadan: 
*“Ruajtja nuk mund të të bëjë dobi ndaj kaderit, por duaja të bën dobi në çështjet që kanë ndodhur, dhe kanë për të ndodhur. Dhe vërtetë duaja takohet me fatkeqësinë dhe e lufton atë deri ditën e gjykimit”.*


_Ibn Kajjim el-Xhewzijah_ thotë në “Ed-da’ wa dawa’ ” : *“Ka tre raste në lidhje me duanë dhe kaderin.

Së pari, duaja mund të jetë më e fortë se kaderi, kështu që e largon atë (kaderin në lidhje me çështjen për të cilën bëhet duaja) përgjithmonë. 

Së dyti, mundet që duaja të jetë më e dobët se kaderi, kështu që kaderi ndodh por duaja e zbut atë pak. 

Së treti, duaja dhe kaderi janë të barabarta në fuqi, kështu që ato ndalojnë njëra-tjetrën që të ndodhin”.*



*"Tabela e Prishjes dhe Provës"*, siç thuhet në ajetin, *"Allahu e fshin atë që do dhe e lë në vend atë që do; Libri Kryesor është tek Ai" (Rad, 13:39)*, është libri ku Allahu, me ligjin e faljes, bën ndryshime në vendimet dhe konkluzionet e paracaktuara prej Tij duke anuluar ekzekutimin e tyre.



Ligji i faljes e prish kadanë (ekzekutimin). Për shembull, një njeri për të cilin do të ekzekutohet një vendim i paracaktuar, duke përdorur një mundësi specifike të vetën, hyn në marrëdhënie me Allahun, fiton afërsi me Të ose, duke kryer akte të pëlqyeshme për Të, si lutjet dhe sadakatë, bën që, si rrjedhojë, Allahu të bëjë një falje të posaçme për të, ta anulojë ekzekutimin dhe ta ndërrojë në favor të tij.

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Pyetje:* *Pse Allahu pa më pyetur për mua, pa marrë që më parë mendimin tim, më krijoi dhe më bëri të dë*nuarin e kaderit? Pastaj, pse kaderi im shfaqet jo në formën që unë të bëhem i pasur e të jetoj në mirëqenie, por në formën që të pësoj ngatërresa, kokëçarje e fatkeqësi?*

*Përgjigje:* Kaderi s'është detyrues, i padrejtë, dhunues, sidomos kurrsesi i shëmtuar!

Siç kuptohet nga shpjegimi që kemi bërë gjer tani, nuk ka ndonjë vendim të paracaktuar pa llogaritur vullnetin e njeriut. Veç kësaj, Allahu edhe na ka tërhequr vëmendjen dhe paralajmëruar në mënyrë të vazhdueshme duke na dërguar profetë dhe duke na zbritur libra të shenjtë.

Nuk ndodh ndonjë gjë e shëmtuar ose mëkat nëse njeriu nuk i del për zot asaj. Nën ndikimin e egos, duke e përdorur vullnetin për keq, për rrjedhojë duke u bërë ftesë të këqijave, njeriu ka shtypur butonin e së keqes, pra, është bërë shkak që të hapet kapaku i gropës ku ka për të rënë. Pastaj ai shkon dhe rrokulliset brenda në të! Për shembull, ashtu siç është vetë i pastër e i shkëlqyer, dielli është edhe burimi i dritës dhe ngrohtësisë që janë të nevojshme domosdoshmërisht për jetën, si dhe burimi i ngjyrave dhe bukurive që reflektohen në fytyrën e luleve. Mirëpo, nëse njeriu rri nën diell me orë të tëra, mund të sëmuret, madje, të vdesë. Po për këtë mos ka faj dielli? A mund të thotë njeriu *"pse u krijua dielli"* nga pakënaqësia e sëmurjes, për të cilën është vetë shkaktar ngaqë e shpërdoroi diellin? A mund ta kritikojmë ne krijimin dhe ekzistencën e diellit për shkak të pasojave negative, si djegia e trupit, sëmurja apo pri*shja e ushqimeve, të buruara, këto, krejtësisht nga gabimet e vullnetit tonë?

Sigurisht, mëkatet, dëmet dhe shëmtitë që i ngarkohen kaderit, janë, në të vërtetë, rezultat i shpërdorimit nga njeriu të vullnetit të vet. Po qe se ia ngarkojmë kaderit një sërë padrejtësish dhe shëmtish pa futur në llogari vullnetin tonë, edhe fatkeqësinë tonë e dyfishojmë, edhe tregojmë paturpësi ndaj kaderit.

Për shembull, njeriut i është dhënë ndjenja e epshit edhe si një shije e kënaqësi, edhe si shkak që çon në një rezultat të do*bishëm siç është shtimi i brezit. Dhe në qoftë se njeriu, duke e përdorur keq vullnetin e vet, përpiqet ta realizojë këtë ndjenjë dhe plotësojë kënaqësinë e rrjedhur prej saj me rrugë të gabuara e të ndaluara, si marrëdhëniet seksuale jolegjitime dhe prostitucioni, kush do të ketë faj, kaderi, apo njeriu vetë? Në këtë rast, njeriu, një pretekst të dhënë për dobi dhe, për realizimin e të cilit, janë përgatitur të gjitha mundësitë, e përdor për të keq, bën keq dhe hyn në mëkat dhe, si përfundim, i bën padrejtësi vetes, e dëmton veten. Të kësaj natyre janë edhe krimi dhe veprime të tjera të këqija, të ndaluara e të dënueshme. Ndërkaq, ka edhe vuajtje e fatkeqësi që heq njeriu jo për faj të tij, pra, jo se e shpërdoron vullnetin e vet, por ne u përpoqëm të shpjegojmë kuptimin, urtësinë, dobitë dhe bukuritë e tyre dhe, kur të jetë vendi, do të flasim përsëri për to.

Krahas rezultateve dhe përfundimeve, kaderi merr parasysh edhe shkaqet, kurse njeriu, për shkak të krijimit të vet dhe nga*që nuk e kupton dot plotësisht kaderin, vështron vetëm përfundimet dhe shkaqet e jashtme, formale e që mundet t'i shohë, arrin në konkluzion të gabuar dhe bën padrejtësi. Për shembull, po të shihni një të moshuar duke ia hequr veshin një fëmije, meqë veprimi është i papëlqyeshëm, ju menjëherë konkludoni se fëmijës po i bëhet padrejtësi. Kurse ai që po i tërheq veshin fëmijës është, ndoshta, i ati, i cili po bën diça të domosdoshme që do ta bënit edhe ju. I ati vetëm sa i ka hequr veshin fëmijës për një gjest të keq të tij ndoshta jo dhe aq me rëndësi, me qëllim që në të ardhmen të mos vijë puna që t'u bjerë gjunjëve nga mjerimi dhe pendimi për një veprim të keq më të rëndë të fëmijës, ka marrë masa para se shtamba të thyhet... Mirëpo ju konkluduat sipas dukjes dhe e akuzuat atë baba për dhunë dhe padrejtësi, duke i bërë, në fakt, padrejtësi jo atij, por vetes suaj. Kurse kaderi i sheh tërë shkaqet menjëherë dhe i di edhe shkaqet e padukshme, prandaj konkludon plotësisht dhe me drejtësi!

Shihni një gjuetar që qëllon një luan dhe e vret. Juve ju vjen keq për luanin, por nuk e dini se atë e pati dënuar kaderi sepse pati lënë pa nënë të vegjlit e një drenusheje. Nga ana tjetër, vjen një ditë që gjuetari thyen këmbën dhe ndëshkohet që vrau luanin. Dikush plagos me thikë dikë tjetër, por, për shkaqe të ndryshme, nuk dënohet dhe, me kalimin e kohës, ngjarja harrohet. Mirëpo ja që vjen një ditë dhe për këtë njeri dikush shpif për çnderim, ai del para gjyqit dhe dënohet megjithëse është i pafajshëm. Ju që mund ta dini të vërtetën, e akuzoni gjykatësin për padrejtësi, por gjykatësi s'ka faj, se ai sheh faktet dhe provat që ka në dorë. Në të vërtetë, është kaderi që ka vendosur për të duke marrë parasysh të gjitha shkaqet dhe ai po dënohet tani për atë plagosjen me thikë që ishte harruar! Ja, pra, bukuria te kaderi dhe shëmtia në konkluzionet tona! Pa dyshim, çdo kon*kluzion i kaderit ose është i bukur në vetvete, ose është i bukur si rezultat dhe përfundim.

Meqë erdhi vendi, e quaj me vend të tregoj një ngjarje të rrëfyer për profetin Musa.

Profeti Musa i lutet Zotit: "O Zot, tregoma drejtësinë tënde!" Dhe Zoti i përgjigjet: "Prit pranë aksh çezmeje dhe shih ç'do të ngjasin!" Profeti Musa shkon atje dhe pret i fshehur. Pa shkuar shumë, te çezma vjen një kalorës, i jep ujë kalit dhe largohet, por, ndërsa po i jepte ujë kalit, i bie përtokë një qese me florinj. Pas tij vjen menjëherë një fëmijë, e merr qesen dhe largohet. Pastaj te çezmja vjen një i verbër dhe, në atë mes, vjen edhe kalorësi i cili, pasi e vë re se i ka rënë qesja, kthehet te çezma për ta marrë. Kalorësi ia kërkon florinjtë të verbërit, i cili për*piqet ta bindë kalorësin se as ka gjetur, as ka marrë qese me florinj, por më kot. Kalorësi e vret të verbërin dhe largohet. Pro*feti Musa e pyet Zotin se ku është drejtësia te ato ngjarje krejt të padrejta dhe merr këtë përgjigje:
_
"Kohë më parë, kalorësi i pati vjedhur të atit të djalit një qese me florinj dhe Ne ia kthyem të birit. Kurse i verbëri, dikur, ia pati vrarë kalorësit të atin dhe Ne e çuam drejtësinë në vend me vrasje për vrasje!"_ Ja, kështu, zinxhiri i ngjarjeve të dukura tërësisht si padrejtësi për shkak të mosnjohjes së shkaqeve të vërteta dhe vështrimit nga jashtë, kur njihen shkaqet e vërteta, del si drejtësi e plotë. Kështu është edhe konkluzioni i kaderit; në të nuk përmbahet as padrejtësia dhe shëmtia më e vogël. Çdo konkluzion dhe vendim i tij është vetëm drejtësi dhe vetëm bukuri!

Në gjërat që njeriu i sheh si të këqija duke vështruar dukjen, Allahu ka dëshiruar për të shumë të mira, kurse në shumë gjëra që njeriu i mendon se të mira e të dobishme, për të ka të këqija. *(Bakara, 2:216)* Për shembull, veçanërisht në mot të ftohtë, nje*riu e ka të vështirë të marrë abdest, kurse abdesti është vetë i bukur, i ka edhe përfundimet të bukura. Xhihadi, sipas shprehjes së ajetit, mund të vijë i rëndë e i neveritshëm, por, si rezultat, mund të sjellë shumë favore e shpërblime. Ndodh që Allahu e bën dikë të falimentojë, por njeriu nuk e di se pasuria do t'i bëhej pretekst për ta nxjerrë nga rruga e drejtë. Njeriu lutet, por, kur s'i plotësohet, bie në pesimizëm, kurse ose ato që kër*kon janë kundër interesit të tij, ose Allahu do t'i japë më vonë ose në jetën tjetër gjëra edhe më të mëdha e të bukura!

Kështu, në çdo konkluzion dhe vendim të Allahut për ne ka shumë urtësi dhe dobi që nuk mundemi t'i dimë. Allahu nuk është i detyruar që patjetër ta trajtojë njeriun me urtësi duke marrë për bazë të mirën e tij, por siç është Krijues dhe i Ditur,[1] Allahu është edhe i Urtë[2] dhe kurrë nuk bën punë të kotë, por ç'e do se në shumicën e rasteve ne mund të mos i dimë urtësitë në veprimet e Tij! Në këto kushte, ta pranojmë kaderin dhe t'i nënshtrohemi Zotit, të orientohemi kah Ai dhe, me botëkuptimin se edhe favori i Tij është i këndshëm, edhe persekutimi i Tij, t'i nënshtrohemi pa kundërshtim gjithçkaje që vendos Ai për ne!

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

> Selam Fisnik 
> 
> Edhe te kam pyet tek tema qe kam hap une por se ke marr mundin me u pergjegje , po te beje te njejten pyetje . 
> 
> Kjo tem sikur bie ne kontradikt me vetveten . 
> 
> Po te pyes sinqerishte , pse egziston dita e Gjykimit ?? 
> 
> Pse ne duhet me dhen llogari kur e kem patur te shkruar qdo gje qe ka me ndodhe ?? 
> ...


*Pyetje:* *Si mund të shpjegohet që, për një vullnet tejet të thjeshtë, të vogël dhe të dobët, jepet një xhennet ose xhehennem i pafund?
*
*Përgjigje:* Siç u prek kjo çështje edhe më parë, në të vërtetë, ne duhet të mendojmë më shumë jo të meritojmë favore të së ardhmes si xhenneti, por të falenderojmë për të mirat që na bien si shi në kokë. Eshtë krejt e pamundur që falenderimin e të mirave që na jepen në dorë dhe pa shpërblim, s'është e mundur kurrë ta bëjmë me anë të adhurimeve. Në jetën e kësaj bote, punojmë një ditë për të jetuar një ditë, punojmë gjashtë muaj për të jetuar gjashtë muaj dhe themi: "Eh, sikur të punoja gjashtë muaj e të jetoja një vit!" Ndërsa e vërteta qëndron kështu, si mund të fitohet xhenneti, parajsa, vendi i mrekullive të pasosura, me një jetë kaq të shkurtër që kalon më shumë me gjumë, me fëmijëri dhe me punë që i përkasin kësaj bote? Për më tepër, si mund të fitohet xhenneti me kontributin e vogël të njeriut që llogaritet me shtypjen e një butoni? Ose, nga ana tjetër, si mund të dënohet njeriu me xhehennemin e përjetshëm vetëm për shkak të një akti kaq të vogël?

Tani le të përpiqemi t'i bëjmë dritë çështjes nga disa aspekte.

*a) Nga aspekti i qëllimit.*

Xhennet i përjetshëm, të mira të përjetshme dhe Bukuri e përjetshme e Allahut! Të gjitha këto s'mund të bëhen produkt i kësaj jetës sonë të vdekshme e të shkurtër dhe ne kurrsesi s'mund ta arrijmë përjetësinë me anë të vlerave tona materiale! Mirëpo është "qëllimi i besimit të përjetshëm" që mund të na bëjë ta arrijmë përjetësinë. Lavdi Allahut, i besojmë Zotit tonë dhe jemi të vendosur e besnikë në këtë besim. Në këtë drejtim e përdorëm butonin e vullnetit tonë dhe, gjithashtu, me vullnetin tonë, do ta mbajmë fort me anë të qëllimit tonë këtë besim të përjetshëm. Prapë, është Zoti ynë që na ka vënë në rrugën e drejtë që na e ka ndezur si pishtar në zemrën tonë. Po qe se kemi për të jetuar shtatëdhjetë vjet, jemi të vendosur në qëllimin tonë për të jetuar me besim. Edhe sikur Zoti ynë të na jepte jo shtatëdhjetë e njëqind e shtatëdhjetë, por edhe një mijë vjet je*të, prapë ne nuk do të kthehemi, por do të vazhdojmë me ven*dosmëri në besimin tonë! Sa të jemi gjallë, madje, sikur Zoti ynë të na lërë përjetësisht në këtë botë, ne nuk do të ktheheshim nga besimi dhe do ta besonim Zotin përjetësisht. Ja, pra, thelbësore në hyrjen në xhennet apo xhehennem është ky qëllim. A nuk thotë edhe Profeti se aktet vlerësohen sipas qëllimit? Çdokush do të marrë përgjegjësen e qëllimit të vet. Po qe se qëllimi ynë s'mbetet në vijën e besimit të përjetshëm, edhe shpërblimin do ta kemi sipas kësaj. Ndëshkimi dhe shpërblimi janë sipas llojit të aktit: për besimin e përjetshëm dhe qëllimin e besimit të përjetshëm, xhennet i përjetshëm; e kundërta, për mo*himin e përjetshëm dhe qëllimin e mohimit të përjetshëm, xhehennem i përjetshëm. Allahu nuk sheh pamjen tonë dhe as sa kohë ndenjëm me trup në këtë botë të vdekshme, por qëllimin që bartëm, vendosmërinë që treguam, besimin që patëm në zemër dhe vazhdimësinë e qëllimit dhe mendimit në besim.

Sigurisht, pavarësisht se sa pak që të jetohet, me anë të mendimit të besnikërisë dhe vendosmërisë në besim, qëllimi mbetet një dritë që ndriçon kohët gjer në pafundësi. Në antagonizëm me këtë, edhe jeta e pafundme e mohuesit me qëllim të errët, i cili e sheh çdo gjë të errët, është e errët siç e ka kuptimin xhehennemi. Sepse mohuesi është i vendosur me kryeneçësi të mos e ndezë dritën e përjetshme të besimit edhe sikur të jetojë me miliona vjet, për pasojë, do të bëhet viktimë e qëllimit të vet të errët që ia errëson zemrën, jetën e kësaj bote dhe të botës së përjetshme.

Qëllimi juaj i kthjelltë u zgjattë gjer në pafundësi dhe përjetësia e haptë prehrin për ju!
*
b) Vendimi në ndëshkim sheh peshën e fajit si dhe qëllimin, synimin dhe rezultatin në kryerjen e tij, jo kohëzgjatjes së kryerjes.*

Në botë, për fajin e vrasjes me paramendim, i cili, si akt, kryhet brenda disa minutave, disa herë jepet dënim me 25 vjet burg, domethënë, 13 milion minuta, disa herë me burgim të përjetshëm ose me vdekje dhe në asnjë rast nuk merret parasysh kohëzgjatja e aktit. Ndoshta shihen elementë të tjerë përbërës të fajit, si pesha e tij, qëllimi, synimi dhe përfundimet. Kri*met që bartin në shpinë mohimi dhe mohuesi, janë shumë më të mëdha, shumë më të rënda sesa krimi i vrasjes së një njeriu. Numri i dëshmitarëve që dëshmojnë ekzistencën e Krijuesit është sa numri i molekulave, atomeve, qelizave, engjëjve, pikave të shiut, etj., kurse mohimi, duke konsideruar për një çast si të paqenë dëshminë e kaq shumë dëshmitarëve, merr kuptimin e akuzimit si gënjeshtarë të tyre si dhe të dënimit të tërë gjithësisë me errësirë. Gjithashtu, duke e nënvleftësuar Artistin e Madh, duke i quajtur të dobëta qëndisjet e Tij në gjithësi dhe duke i hedhur poshtë argumentet e Tij, mohimi konsiderohet një krim i madh. Për më tepër, është përgënjeshtrim i mijra profetëve, në jetën e të cilëve është e pamundur të gjesh gënjeshtër, i miliarda besimtarëve besnikë. Gjithsesi, edhe ndëshkimi i një faji të tillë do të jetë nga lloji i tij që është xhehennemi i përjetshëm!

>>> vazhdon pergjigjeja e kesaj pyetje

----------


## fisniku-student

<<

*c) Vullneti i pjesshëm është vërtet e vogël, por përfundimi i tij është shumë i madh, pra dhe Allahu e jep ndëshkimin sipas përfundimit të tij.*

Me shtypjen e një butoni, mund të shuani në një çast miliona llamba elektrike duke lënë në errësirë një qytet apo vend të madh. Ose, si në Luftën e Parë Botërore, me një sjelljen apo veprimin tuaj mund të bëheni shkak për vdekjen e miliona njerëzve, për shembjen e miliona familjeve, për rrafshimin e qyteteve, për asgjësimin e veprave që kanë kërkuar punë dhe përpjekje shekullore të popujve ose të të gjithë njerëzimit dhe të ndryshimeve shumë të mëdha në dimensione botërore. Në të njëjtën mënyrë, me një shkrepse mund të digjni një pyll të madh ose, duke hequr një tullë, mund të shembni një pallat. Mohim do të thotë shkatërrim dhe shkatërrimi është shumë i lehtë dhe, si rezultat, shumëpërfshirës dhe tronditës. Ja, pra, meqë me përdorimin e vullnetit të vet për të shkatërruar, mohuesi bëhet shkaktar shkatërrimesh shumë të mëdha, meriton xhehennemin, skëterrën e përjetshme. Në antagonizëm me të, duke e përdorur vullnetin në drejtim pozitiv, besimtari ia ndriçon vetes edhe këtë botë, edhe botën tjetër.
*
ç) Njeriu që ia kthen shpinën dhënësit të mirësive të pakufishme, e meriton të hajë shpulla.*

Njeriu që ia kthen shpinën zotëruesit dhe dhënësit të atyre të mirave të pakufishme që tregojnë madhështinë dhe fuqinë e pafundme të Allahut dhe që kanë peshë dhe vlerë të pafundme në ekzistencë, njeriu që, pastaj, duke e mbyllur një libër si ndërgjegjja që është dëshmitari i pazë i ekzistencës së Allahut, i vret mendjen, vetëdijen dhe ndjenjat e veta të pasionuara ndaj përjetësisë, veçanërisht, njeriu që i mbyll sytë për Profetin i cili, duke e treguar librin e gjithësisë me anë të Kur'anit, tregon rrugën e lumturisë, dhe që e mbyll derën e zemrës, ky njeri, pra, duke e shpërdoruar vullnetin e vet me peshë shumë të vogël në përmasat gjigande të gjithësisë, duke parapëlqyer në zgjedhje ca gjëra iluzive e konvencionale pa asnjë peshë në krijim dhe ekzekutim dhe duke rënë në lojën e egos së vet dhe djallit, sigurisht që do ta meritojë të hajë shpulla të rënda sa gjithësia!
*
d) Dënimi i tradhtisë së amanetit jepet në raport të drejtë me vlerën e amanetit dhe të të zot të amanetit.*

Dënimi që i jepet fëmijës që thyen xhamin e dritares, nuk është i njëjtë me dënimin që i jepet adjutantit që prish duke e shpërdoruar kurorën prej kristali të mbretit. Po t'u dorëzohet në ruajtje një ushtari dhe një komandanti armate një sasi kapitali sipas pozitës së secilit dhe ata ta bëjnë atë kapital rrush e kumbulla, sigurisht që, në ndryshim të pakrahasueshëm me dënimin që do t'i jepet ushtarit, komandanti i armatës do të nxirret para gjykatës së lartë ushtarake. Po kështu, përgjegjësia e një shkencëtari që e kalon jetën me studime e zbulime të mëdha, është krejt e ndryshme nga përgjegjësia e një çobani që e kalon gjithë jetën pas kopesë në mal.

Si në shembujt e mësipërm, kapitali jetë që u është dhënë kafshëve dhe kapitale e të mira të tjera të dhëna sipas mundësive të kafshëve dhe funksioneve që kanë për të kryer, përdoren prej tyre pa bërë ndonjë shpërdorim. Po, kapitalet dhe të mirat që u janë dhënë, disa kafshë i përdorin për të bartur dhe transportuar ngarkesa, disa për të dhënë mish dhe qumësht, etj. Mirëpo njeriu nuk është kafshë dhe kapitali i dhënë atij nuk është si kapitali i dhënë kafshëve. Një dorë njeriu është më e çmuar sesa duart e një mijë merimangave; një gisht njeriu është më i çmuar sesa krahët e një mijë trumcakëve. Sigurisht, kur njeriu ta shpërdorojë kapitalin e madh që i është dhënë, ndërgjegjen, mendjen, arsyen, vetëdijen, gjykimin, njohjen si dhe mijra ndjenja, aftësi e mundësi, edhe dënimi i tij ka për të qenë i të njëjtave përmasa. Sidomos po qe se zemra, vendi i shfaqjeve të posaçme, e cila duhet të mbushet dhe ngopet me afërsinë, respek*tin dhe dashurinë ndaj Allahut e jo të hapë dyert ndaj tjetër gjëje e tjetërkujt, merret nëpër këmbë nga egoja, atëherë njeriu do të bjerë në nivelin e një guri si lëndë djegëse e xhehennemit, lënda djegëse e të cilit janë njerëzit dhe gurët. Atëherë, njeriu duhet ta përdorë vullnetin me vend, t'ia kushtojë zemrën të Zot të zemrës dhe të shkojë tek Ai me zemër të pastër.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Pyetje:* *Si ndodh që, gjatë krijimit të shpirtrave ose kur njeriu është ende fetus në barkun e nënës, për të të shkruhet se do të bëhet zotëri apo shërbëtor, se do të shkojë në xhennet ose xhehennem?*

*Përgjigje:* Megjithëse kjo çështje u shpjegua në mënyrë të mjaftueshme në vendin e duhur, këtu le të përpiqemi ta parashtrojmë me pak rreshta.

Para së gjithash, Allahu shkruan se si ka për t'u sjellur njeriu me vullnetin e vet, se do të kryejë akte për xhennet apo akte për xhehennem, me anë të diturisë së Tij të pafundme, sepse i di qysh në pafillimshmëri me diturinë e tij të pafundme, kurse njeriu bëhet i denjë për xhennet ose xhehennem, bëhet zotëri ose shërbëtor jo se Allahu ka shkruar ashtu për të.

E dyta, Allahu, jo vetëm di se në ç'drejtim do ta përdorë njeriu vullnetin e tij, por di edhe të gjitha shkaqet që ndikojnë e do të ndikojnë mbi aktet e tij dhe sipas këtyre gjërave shkruan. Allahu e di se si do të jetë ndikimi dhe edukata e familjes së tij mbi të, se në ç'drejtim do ta ndikojë atë mjedisi, cilat do të jenë pretekstet që çojnë në besim ose mohim dhe se si ka për t'i kapërcyer ai të gjitha këto.

Ne nuk mund ta dimë nëse njeriu do të bëhet për xhennet apo xhehennem, sepse s'dimë gjë sepse s'e njohim kaderin. Ne gjykojmë faktet e jashtme dhe, nëse ka fjalë dhe veprime që çojnë në mohim, më e shumta i themi* "mohues"*, por nuk mund t'i themi se është për në xhehennem. Meqë s'e njohim të vërtetën, zemrën e atij njeriu, dhe se si ka për ta dhënë frymën e fundit, këto ia lëmë Allahut. Dikush që sot e njihni për ateist, vjen një ditë dhe e shihni se është bërë një besimtar i kompletuar. Me që është vendi, do të tregoj një ngjarje nga Gjermania, të dëshmuar nga një shoku ynë funksionar feje. Xhamitë janë të hapura për këdo, bëhen biseda dhe përpjekje për t'i shpjeguar disa çështje me rëndësi. Një i ri që vjen të dëgjojë, thotë: *"A e dini, unë jam komunist!"* A mund t'i thuhet menjëherë këtij të riu se e ka vendin në xhehennem? Kalojnë ditë, i riu njihet me disa shokë, mëson prej tyre me një mënyrë të përshtatshme mbi besimin dhe çështjet fetare dhe ja tek duket një të shtunë në xhami së bashku me një shok tjetër për të falur namazin e jatsisë... E ka sjellë edhe shokun me vete që të mësojë disa gjëra!

E, tani, ç'do të fitonit po ta kishit refuzuar qysh në çastin e parë duke i ngjitur vulën e të dënuarit me xhehennem? A s'do të turpëroheshit kur ta shihnit atë të shtunë mbrëma me ndryshimin që kishte bërë? Nuk është as detyra, as kompetenca jonë të konkludojmë dhe vendosim mbi njerëzit!

Le të shohim edhe fjalët e një të riu tjetër që u bëhen interpretë të ndjenjave të brezit tonë.

"Unë merrja pjesë në Këln në marshimet nën flamujt e kuq. Një ditë shkova te shokët e rinj. Atje bëheshin pyetje dhe jepeshin përgjigje. Meqë isha simpatizant i komunizmit, ndjeja shqetësim, dëgjoja me shumë kujdes dhe rrija në pritë duke pasur dyshim se mos sulmojnë totemet e mia, mos thonë fjalë të këqija për to, mos hedhin parrulla. Nuk ndodhi asgjë nga këto, por u fol për çështje besimi që s'i kisha dëgjuar asnjëherë. Ndryshe, do të mbetesha i pakënaqur dhe do të vazhdoja me zakonet e mia të vjetra si pijet, etj."

*Prapë po pyesim:* _Si do ta dënonit me xhehennem këtë të ri që sot është bërë një besimtar i mirë dhe vrapon majtas e djathtas me makinën e vet për të bërë ndonjë shërbim?
_
Siç kuptohet edhe nga shembujt që dhamë, meqë Allahu e di se si do ta përdorë njeriu vullnetin dhe si do ta japë frymën e fundit, shkruan qysh në botën e shpirtrave ose në barkun e nënës se ç'do të bëhet ai, zotëri, apo shërbëtor, për në xhennet apo xhehennem. Siç shprehet hadithi, porosia profetike, _"njeriu, si të rrojë, ashtu vdes dhe, si të vdesë, ashtu ringjallet"!_ Ajo që na takon ne, është të përpiqemi dhe punojmë pa e prerë shpresën te Allahu dhe pa e parë të ardhmen e brezit tonë errë*sirë, të tregojmë zell në rrugën për t'u bërë pretekst për besimin dhe orientimin e njerëzve në rrugën e drejtë!
>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Pyetje:* *Ç'do të thotë natyrë islame? Ç'është orientimi dhe si bëhet preteksti për orientim?*

*Përgjigje:* Në një hadith autentik thuhet: _"Çdo njeri që lind, lind me natyrë islame. Pastaj prindërit e bëjnë atë krishter, çifut ose zoroastrian (ose një nga izmat e sotme)!"_

*a)* *Çdo njeri lind me krijim të pastër, të panjollë dhe me një natyrë të përshtatshme për besim dhe Islam.*

Njeriu lind si një letër e bardhë ku mund të shkruhet çdo gjë, si një shirit elektromagnetik ku s'është regjistruar asgjë, si një mineral i shkrirë që pret të futet në kallëpë, si një fidan i njomë që mund ta përkulësh nga të duash.

Për këtë arsye, ç't'u tregosh fëmijëve të moshës 5-15 vjeç, e regjistrojnë menjëherë në mendje dhe kujtesë, e ruajnë me dashuri në zemër, gjë që ka shumë rëndësi për edukimin e besimit. Për shembull, sapo t'u thuash se edhe fshati më i vogël e ka një kryeplak, se gjilpëra e ka mjeshtrin që e ka bërë, kështu që, edhe tërë kjo gjithësi e madhe e ka një Zot që është Allahu, ata e kuptojnë mesazhin sepse, në sajë të natyrës së pastër që kanë, s'i ngatërron e s'i pengon asgjë. Në lidhje me natyrën e pastër, ne kemi konceptet dhe kriteret tona me të cilat jemi mësuar dhe jemi në gjendje t'i dallojmë natyrat e pastra sapo t'i shohim, sapo ato të përputhen me konceptet dhe kriteret tona.

*b)* *Natyra e pastër mund të fëlliqet dhe të atrofizohet me anë të mohimit dhe mëkateve.*

Me mohim dhe mëkate, njeriu konsiderohet se i ka mbyllur sytë ndaj argumenteve dhe provave në përmasa universale, se i ka zënë veshët, se e ka shuar ndërgjegjen, e ka atrofizuar natyrën dhe, për pasojë, e ka privuar veten nga të gjitha burimet e dritave, është groposur në errësira dhe mbi natyrën e tij të pastër në origjinë, ka lyer njolla të zeza që Allahu s'i do. Në antagonizëm me këtë, me besim dhe akte të mira, njeriu e ruan natyrën e tij në origjinë të pastër. Atëherë, mund të themi se, në natyrën e njeriut, besimi është esencial, kurse mohimi, aksidental. Natyra e pastër në krijim, mund të fëlliqet më pas. Po qe se gjendja e fillimit e krijimit nuk ruhet, nuk i shkohet në ndihmë dhe nuk merren masat e duhura në këtë drejtim, është krejt e mundur që ai të bëhet ose krishter, ose çifut, ose zoroastrian, ose çfarëdo gjëje tjetër që mund t'ju shkojë nëpërmend!

*c)* *Pasi fëlliqet dhe prishet natyra e pastër, njeriu fiton një natyrë të dytë të prishur.
*
Zogu që del nga veza është zog edhe pse s'fluturon dot. Ai është në krijim i përshtatshëm për të fluturuar dhe i pajisur me aftësinë dhe prirjen e fluturimit. Ne vëmë re, gjatë periudhës së daljes së pendëve, se zogu bie e ngrihet në përpjekjet për të fluturuar dhe themi se ai zog ka për të fluturuar. Por po qe se gjatë kësaj periudhe ndërhyjnë shkaqe dhe faktorë që i cënojnë veçoritë dhe mundësitë e bashkëlindura të zogut dhe ia heqin aftësinë për të fluturuar, ai s'do të fluturojë edhe pse është zog. Kështu është edhe mohimi. Duke e atrofizuar krijimin e pastër dhe të pajisur me aftësi të shumta të njeriut, mohimi formon tek ai një natyrë të dytë të prishur duke e bërë të paaftë për të fluturuar! Siç thoshim për zogun se do të fluturojë sepse është zog, edhe për njeriun e porsalindur themi se është musliman ose se ka për t'u bërë musliman. Por ç'e do se, me kohë, mbi të fryjnë erëra të dëmshme, edhe ai vetë e përdor vullnetin në drejtime të dëmshme, për pasojë e prish natyrën e pastër dhe bëhet diçka tjetër.

*ç)* *Në të gjitha këto çështje që i grumbulluam këtu për t'i trajtuar, ekziston mundësia që gjithmonë të na dalin para dy specifika lidhur me çështjen e kaderit: shkaqet e jashtme dhe vullneti.*

Sigurisht, çdo njeri që lind, lind me natyrë islame, por faktorët e jashtëm si prindërit, shokët, mjedisi, shoqëria dhe shkolla, si dhe vullneti i cili do t'i përdorë këta në favor apo në disfavor të vet, ndikon mbi natyrën në drejtim pozitiv ose negativ. Kurse kaderi, duke i futur në llogari të gjitha këto, shkruhet kështu: _"Ky njeri do ta mbajë natyrën të pastër dhe do të bëhet i lartër"_... ose, _"Ky njeri do ta prishë natyrën, do të fundoset në mohim dhe do të bëhet i poshtër."_

*Orientimi në rrugën e drejtë.* Orientimi në rrugën e drejtë ose, shkurt, orientimi, është një dritë që Allahu ia ndez njeriut në botën e brendshme pasi ai ta përdorë vullnetin e tij të pjesshëm në drejtim pozitiv dhe në favor të vet. Siç e theksuam edhe më parë, edhe orientimi, edhe çorientimi realizohen me anë të aktit krijues të Allahut. Në një ajet thuhet:* "Po të donte Zoti yt, të gjithë ç'janë mbi tokë i bënte të besonin!" (Junus, 10:99) Kurse në një ajet tjetër, thuhet: "Po të donte, Allahu i mblidhte ata në rrugë të drejtë!" (En'am, 16:35)* Madje, Profetit i thuhet: *"Pa dyshim, ti s'mund t'i bësh të vdekurit të binden, t'i bësh shurdhët të ta dëgjojnë fjalën... dhe ti s'je orientuesi i të verbërve nga rruga e shtrëmbër e tyre për në rrugë të drejtë!" (Rum, 30: 52-53)*. Fundja, edhe ne, në çdo reqat të namazit i lutemi Zotit të na orientojë dhe dyzet herë në ditë themi: "Ihdina's-sirata'l-mustakim", "Shtyna ne në rrugë të drejtë"!

Edhe ajeti si më poshtë është nga ajetet që duhen përmendur rreth kësaj çështjeje: *"Ti nuk mund ta orientosh dot njeriun që do, por Allahu e orienton atë që do!" (Kasas, 28:56)* Edhe Profeti porosit:_ "Unë u dërgova si ftues i njerëzve në besim dhe në rrugën e drejtë. Eshtë Allahu që do t'i çojë ata në rrugë të drejtë dhe që do t'ua shtresojë besimin në zemër!"_ Edhe djalli i tregon të zbukuruara mohimin, çorientimin dhe mëkatet, u fut zemrave dyshim e lëkundje, por edhe çorientimin, edhe mëkatet, Allahu i krijon.

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Të bëhesh pretekst për orientim.*

Në një ajet thuhet: "Pa dyshim, ti je orientues në rrugë të drejtë!" (Shura, 42:52) Kurse në një ajet tjetër, thuhet: *"Pa dyshim, ti i thërret dhe i fton ata në rrugë të drejtë!" (Muminun, 23:73)* Ndërsa në ajetin e parë bëhet fjalë për veprimtarinë orientuese, në të dytin, për ftesën. Siç kuptohet nga ajetet, Profeti ynë është pretekst për orientim, kurse djalli, për çorientim dhe mëkat, ndërkaq që, siç e theksuam më lart, edhe orienti*min, edhe çorientimin i realizon Allahu.

Duke filluar me profetët, Allahu ka krijuar pretekste të ndryshme orientimi. Po qe se njerëzit nuk i përvetësojnë pretekstet në fjalë dhe nuk e përdorin vullnetin në drejtim të orientimit, Allahu nuk e krijon për ta orientimin, domethënë pretekstet i krijon, por përfundimet, jo. Për shembull, në lidhje me këtë çështje, Kur'ani thotë: *"Ne e patëm orientuar fisin e Themudit, por ata zgjodhën verbërinë në vend të orientimit!" (Fussilet, 41:17)* Kjo do të thotë se njëri aspekt i çështjes, që i përket njeriut, ka të bëjë me prirjet dhe vullnetin e tij, kurse aspekti tjetër, që i përket Allahut, ka të bëjë me krijimin, realizimin e orientimit apo çorientimit.
*
Duhen kërkuar pretekstet që çojnë në orientim.*

Duke u përqëndruar, në njërën anë, në kundërshtimin e shkaqeve dhe preteksteve që çojnë në mohim dhe që krijojnë pritë para orientimit, në anën tjetër Kur'ani nxit pretekstet që çojnë te e vërteta. E thënë ndryshe, ndërsa nga njëra anë na mëson se si t'u shmangemi cilësive që i bëhen pengesë besimit, si mendjemadhësia, krenaria, vetëpëlqimi, kryelartësia, nënvleftësimi i tjetrit, parapëlqimi i kësaj bote dhe injoranca, nga ana tjetër na nxit të lexojmë, të mendojmë, të bëjmë kërkime në gjithësi, të nxjerrim mësime nga pësimet, të gjykojmë, të dëgjojmë ata që bisedojnë në emër të Zotit dhe të ndjekim rrugën e tyre të ndriçuar.

Në Kur'an, fjala *"pretekst"* përdoret në dy vende. Njëri nga këta është ajeti 35 i sures Maide: *"O ju që keni besuar! Kini frikë Allahun, tregohuni të respektuar ndaj Zotit tuaj, kërkoni pretekste për t'iu afruar Atij dhe luftoni që të shpëtoni!"* Kurse në ajete të tjera thuhet: *"Dhe ata që luftojnë në rrugë tonë, Ne pa dyshim që i fusim në rrugët tona të dobishme!" (Ankebut, 29:69) "Atij që frikësohet nga Allahu, Allahu i krijon një rrugëdalje (pretekst)!" (Talak, 65:2)*

Siç kuptohet edhe nga ajetet, Allahu kurrë nuk i çorienton ata që ecin në rrugën e Tij.

Në jetën e tij të nderuar, Profeti e ka kryer gjer në fund detyrën e pretekstit për orientim. Allahu e pati vënë në veprim të Dërguarin e Tij duke e urdhëruar: *"Paralajmëroji njerëzit e tu më të afërt!" (Shuara, 26:214) "* *"Kujto dhe këshillo!" (Gashije, 88:21)* *"Dhe shpalle hapur atë që të është urdhëruar!" (Hixhr, 15:94)*

Fakti që në ditën e triumfit të Mekës, Profeti i fali me fjalët *"shkoni, jeni të lirë"*, ata që s'patën lënë të keqe pa i bërë kur pati shkuar në Taif si interpretues i të vërtetës, fakti që i porosiste shokët që kishin nxjerrë shpatat për t'ua hequr kokat atyre që i patën luftuar me aq egërsi, se armiku më parë duhet këshilluar dhe ftuar për të besuar, fakti që i thoshte Aliut se *"orientimi i një njeriu me dorën e tij ishte më i vlefshëm se çdo gjë tjetër mbi të cilën lindte dielli"*, si dhe shumë e shumë shembuj të tjerë tregojnë se ç'rëndësi të madhe ka preteksti në orientimin e njerëzve në rrugë të drejtë!

Ai që bëhet pretekst, fiton mirësi sa dhe ai që e kryen atë punë për të cilën tjetri iu bë pretekst. Profeti na porosit: *"Atij që hap një shteg të mirë dhe bëhet pretekst për dobi, i jepen po aq mirësi që u jepen pa të metë"* 

>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Rruga e Mesme ne Marredhenien Kader-Vullnet*
Në çështjen e kaderit, specifika që i preokupon më shumë mendjet është përputhja mes kaderit dhe vullnetit të njeriut. Nga njëra anë, botëkuptimi determinist i xhebritëve (deterministëve) mbi kaderin, i cili shkon gjer në kritikën e kaderit, i cili e cilëson kaderin detyrues e shtrëngues dhe njeriun, të dënuar dhe viktimë të kaderit dhe, nga ana tjetër, botëkuptimi liberal determinist-mohues i mutezilitëve që ia atribuon njeriut plotësisht edhe kaderin (fatin e vet), edhe krijimin (e akteve të veta), duke qenë qëndrime dhe botëkuptime të skajshme, janë shumë larg vlerësimit të saktë mbi kaderin dhe vullnetin. Kurse e vërteta mbi kaderin është mu në mes të këtyre dy pikëpamjeve dhe botëkuptimeve. Siç e shpjeguam gjer tani, edhe kaderi është sundues në jetën e njeriut, edhe njeriu është i pajisur me prirje, qëllim, mendim, arsyetim, gjykim, krahasim, parapëlqim, zgjedhje si dhe një vullnet për të marrë vendim. Atëherë, çështja duhet trajtuar si të përbëhej prej dy pjatash të një peshoreje duke i mbajtur ato në nivel.

Në dy ajete të njëpasnjëshëm, Kur'ani e ezauron çështjen duke i bashkuar menjëherë të dy pozitat. Ndërsa në ajetet 27 dhe 28 të sures Tekvir thuhet se "ai (Kur'ani) është vetëm këshillë për botët... për ata që dëshirojnë të qëndrojnë në rrugë të drejtë", në ajetin 29, duke thënë se "po të mos dëshirojë Allahu, Zoti i botëve, ju s'mund të dëshironi", pohohet dhe theksohet se Allahu është dëshiruesi i gjithçkaje, ndërkaq që kjo dëshi*rë nuk bie në kundërshtim me të drejtën e njeriut për të pasur një prirje dhe dëshirë. Në një ajet tjetër (Saffat, 37:96), duke thënë se "Allahu është krijuesi i juaj dhe i bëmave (akteve) tuaja", pohohet se krijimi (si akt universal) dhe bërja i përkasin plotësisht Allahut, kurse në ajete të tjerë, me anë të pohimeve dhe nxitjeve, si "njeriut s'i përket gjë tjetër veç asaj për të cilën për*piqet vetë", "luftoni në rrugën e Allahut", "vraponi për në xhennet", "kërkoni pretekst nga Allahu", "lexoni, shkruani, mendoni", bëhet e ditur se njeriu nuk është para kaderit një i burgosur me duar e këmbë lidhur dhe se duhet ta përdorë vullnetin e vet si një kusht dhe shkak elementar. Në disa ajete kjo është më e qartë: *"mbajeni fjalën që më keni dhënë , që edhe unë ta mbaj fjalën që ju kam dhënë" (Bakara, 2:40), "nëse ju e ndihmoni fenë e Allahut, edhe Allahu ju ndihmon juve" (Muhammed, 47:7), "nëse një popull nuk e ndryshon vetë gjendjen e vet, as Allahu s'ia ndryshon gjendjen" (Rad, 13:11).* Atëherë themi se detyrim absolut (determinim) ka për jogjallesat, për bimët dhe kafshët, kurse për njerëzit dhe xhindet ka "detyrim të kushtëzuar". Ndërkaq, krijimi i vullnetit të pjesshëm dhe i rezultateve të tij janë projektuar nga Allahu qysh në pafillim dhe janë përcaktuar dhe shënuar imtësisht në Librin e Kaderit.

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*a) Allahu e ka shkruar kaderin duke e ditur që më parë se si do ta përdorim vullnetin tonë.*

Siç u sqarua edhe më parë, kaderi nuk e detyron njeriun të sillet dhe veprojë sipas një drejtimi të caktuar, përkundrazi, meqë Allahu e di qysh më parë se si ka për t'u sjellur dhe vepruar njeriu, kaderi i tij përcaktohet i tillë. E thënë ndryshe, kaderi ka karakter informativ (përbëhet prej një grumbulli informacioni të caktuar) dhe s'është vullnet apo fuqi, kurse informacioni është dije, përbëhet prej dijes.

Ndërkaq karakteri informativ i kaderit ka fuqi për t'u bërë realitet. Të dish është tjetër, ta bësh atë që di, domethënë ta shfaqësh, t'i japësh formë asaj që di (asaj që ke në kokë – për rastin tonë) në botën e jashtme, është tjetër gjë. Le të bëjmë sa të duam ne plane në kokë, shumë prej tyre kurrë s'kanë për t'u realizuar. Kurse kaderi i Allahut që është një plan, realizohet me anë të akteve që do të kryejë njeriu me anë të vullnetit të vet. Kjo është si puna e shkrimeve me bojë të padukshme mbi letër që bëhen të dukshme sapo letra të lyhet me lëndën kimike të caktuar që i bën të dukshme. Sapo njeriu merr iniciativë me vullnetin e vet, Allahu vepron mbi shkrimet e padukshme të kaderit mbi letër me anë të fuqisë dhe vullnetit të vet dhe shkrimet marrin formë dhe trajtë. Ndërkaq, meqë Allahu i di që më parë (në pafillimshmëri) ato që do të bëjë njeriu me vullnetin e vet, i ka shënuar që më parë (në pafillimshmëri) një nga një në librin e vet.

Le të mendojmë një tren që udhëton në linjën e gjatë nga qyteti *A* në qytetin *B*. Lëvizja e trenit nga qyteti *A* në qytetin *B* është përcaktuar qysh më parë me hollësi në një grafik ku janë shënuar stacionet si oraret e hollësishme (orë, minuta e sekon*da) të nisjes dhe arritjes, shpejtësitë e trenit në vende dhe distanca të caktuara të kësaj linje, etj. Krahas kësaj, byroja e planifikimit dhe koordinimit të lëvizjes së trenave të asaj linje di edhe shumë të dhëna të tjera në lidhje me këtë tren dhe trena të tjerë të kësaj linje, të cilat ndikojnë mbi lëvizjen dhe planifikimin e saj, si stinët, temperaturat, numri i pasagjerëve, etj. Kështu, megjithëse pas hartimit të grafikut të lëvizjes, treni do të lëvizë duke respektuar me korrektesën më të lartë oraret dhe kushtet e tjera të lëvizjes, nuk është grafiku i lëvizjes (kaderi) që e detyron trenin të lëvizë ashtu, por janë kushtet më reale dhe të detyrueshme të lëvizjes (vullneti) që kanë detyruar (përcaktuar) hartimin e një grafiku të tillë. Për shembull, nëse shpejtësia mesatare e trenit e shënuar në grafik është 70 km/orë e jo 250 km/orë, do të thotë se në kushtet e dhëna, treni nuk mund të lëvizë me një shpejtësi mesatare më të madhe se 70 km/orë (50km/orë – 90 km/orë) si dhe në realitet treni do të lëvizë me një shpejtësi brenda këtyre caqeve jo se kështu është shënuar në grafik.

Dukuri astronomike të tilla si eklipset, njihen që më parë, prandaj dhe shënohen me hollësi sekondash në kalendare dhe raporte shkencore. Kështu, një eklips i caktuar nuk ndodh sepse ashtu është përcaktuar dhe shënuar në raportet shkencore dhe kalendaret, por shënohet në raportet shkencore dhe kalendaret sepse ashtu ka për të ndodhur. Edhe njeriu nuk sillet apo vepron ashtu sepse ashtu ka shkruar Allahu në kaderin e tij, sepse s'e di se ç'ka shkruar; Allahu ashtu e ka shkruar sepse e di se ashtu ka për t'u sjellur dhe vepruar ai njeri. Nëse çdo gjë që ka për të bërë njeriu duke përdorur vullnetin e vet, e shkruar në formë kaderi dhe të fshehtë për njeriun, nuk e pengon njeriun ta përdorë vullnetin e vet, edhe gjërat që ka për të bërë njeriu duke përdorur vullnetin e vet nuk bëhen pengesë që ato të shkruhen qysh më parë në formë kaderi për të (por me kusht që të mbeten të fshehta për të).

>>>

----------


## extreme

E kom ni pytje , pasi sipas islamit cdo gje eshte e shkruar , a osht e shkruar edhe vendbanimi i secilit pra Xheneti edhe Xhehnemi ?.

Pergjigjen sipas mundesive sa ma te shkurt Po ose Jo !?

----------


## fisniku-student

Shumë shkurtë do te pergjigjem:* lexoje postimin Nr 14*

Ps: Nuk eshte kjo teme, ku sqarohen gjerat me PO e me JO, sepse nuk behet fjalë per test autoshkolle, por kemi te bejme me diqka qe logjika jone sfidohet.

----------

